# Volant Powercore CAI



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well fellas, after some hard thought out research I made a choice for my new CAI. I was gonna go back with the AEM Brute Force like I had on the goat, but then found out that Volant made a dry filter unit now. I had a Volant CAI for a '01 Dodge which seemed like a good kit. I ordered the Volant Powercore CAI which is a dry filter that does not need any maitenance for like 75,000. miles. It is also suppose to have better performance than the original cone filter Volant set up. I dont know about not changing or cleaning an air filter for that long. I know I won't even have the truck for that long with my M.O. It is suppose to ship out today, I'll let ya'll know about the quality of it when I get it installed.

Here is a link from the Volant website. Its pretty cool. Check it out.

VOLANT


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wait and buy the air filter kit for the twin turbo kit you`re going to install later.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice. The install should be simple. Have fun.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool addition to the Sierra! What's left on the list for the NJ mods list? :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*List.*



Aramz06 said:


> Cool addition to the Sierra! What's left on the list for the NJ mods list? :cheers


Ehh, i dont know.
Rims TIres. worked in deal of truck.

Weather tech mats. Check off

Flomaster exhaust. check off

Tonneu cover. check off

Stant locking check off
gas cap

Volant CAI.. waiting arrival

Westin Platinum 
chrome step bars wife buying em

Programmer Not sure

Throttle body maybe


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

So is Volant > AEM ?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I got my Volant CAI yesterday. I have been sick, plus there is alot of house renovations/projects taking place. Hopefully sometime next week I'll slap it on there. 

I opended the box and looked at the whole deal. It looks okay and everything. The black intake tube and box appeared to have been dusty. Directions? It looks like a parts list and not directions. I'll figure it out. Hopefully the fit is good. Unlike the past I had a Volant intake that didnt fit so great.

So far, I'd have to say AEM may have been the better route to take here. I'll see how the install goes with just the diagram. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Chris – at the end of the day all CAI’s are more alike than different. I like the AEM best, but K&N and Volant are good units too.

Get her installed, dialed-in and you will be just fine…Oh, and then move on the next Mod…:cheers



NJSierra said:


> I got my Volant CAI yesterday. I have been sick, plus there is alot of house renovations/projects taking place. Hopefully sometime next week I'll slap it on there.
> 
> I opended the box and looked at the whole deal. It looks okay and everything. The black intake tube and box appeared to have been dusty. Directions? It looks like a parts list and not directions. I'll figure it out. Hopefully the fit is good. Unlike the past I had a Volant intake that didnt fit so great.
> 
> So far, I'd have to say AEM may have been the better route to take here. I'll see how the install goes with just the diagram. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Chris – at the end of the day all CAI’s are more alike than different. I like the AEM best, but K&N and Volant are good units too.
> 
> Get her installed, dialed-in and you will be just fine…Oh, and then move on the next Mod…:cheers


Yea, I still should have went with my gut instinct...AEM. I'm sure the Volant will do fine once I get her hooked up. With the new powercore dry filter I'm anxious to see what she sounds like when I get in her a little.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in the market for a CAI. Thinking AEM but your take on the Volant may sway me. Post something when you get her slapped on.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> I'm in the market for a CAI. Thinking AEM but your take on the Volant may sway me. Post something when you get her slapped on.


Dont get me wrong the AEM is a nice product. Im putting the Volant PowerCore on my 07 Sierra. But if you wish I'll post some pics. It seems like a nice system. Had one before on a 01 Dodge Ram. Im gonna try to put it on this weekend.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

I would imagine that there is not a PowerCore filter to fit in the Volant for the GTO.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PapitoGTO said:


> I would imagine that there is not a PowerCore filter to fit in the Volant for the GTO.


Yes, you may be correct. I just checked out autoanything where I purchased the volant from and it does not give the powercore filter as an option for the 06 GTO. Maybe it is in the future. Id have to sent volant an emal to find out if it will be come available.


----------



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds good, looks good, great S.O.T.P. feeling and with programming and exhaust it's enough to scare the hell out of your wife and friends.. hehe... install was easy... only problam is MAF wiring harness you have to bolt the maf on a certain way(bolt pattern) and it turns out it's upside down so the wiring is drapped over the top of the housing... other than that i highly recomend...
Ethan
p.s. comes with a dry filter eliment no oiling or any crap like that.. and it's huge!


----------

